# [SOLVED] image mixer 3 for Canon FS 100



## Winifred Meneze

I have a couple of problems with the software.

1. I managed to find the user manual on the CD that came with the camera. But I cannot browse the pdf file. It hangs after page 14. Does any one have a user guide?

2. Image mixer read my 4 GB SD card with out a problem and created mpg files for me. But when I try to do the same with the 8 GB card, image mixer can't read the files.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks.

Winifred


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: image mixer 3 for Canon FS 100*

Hello Winifred & Welcome to TSF :wave:

This section is dedicated to photograpy rather than video, however, if you visit the Canon USA website, you will be able to download all the manuals and other info on your camera.

Click here to visit Canon USA FS100 Support

You can also download Image Mixer manual from this link too.

I hope that helps

Regards
Donald


----------



## joannakat

*Re: image mixer 3 for Canon FS 100*



DonaldG said:


> Hello Winifred & Welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> This section is dedicated to photograpy rather than video, however, if you visit the Canon USA website, you will be able to download all the manuals and other info on your camera.
> 
> Click here to visit Canon USA FS100 Support
> 
> You can also download Image Mixer manual from this link too.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> Regards
> Donald


Hi Donald,

I have the EXACT problem that the original poster has. Unfortunately, the link you provided only has the pixela installation manual and not the user guide. Can you please refer me to another area of this forum (I'm a newbee) where I might be able to get some more informaiton?

Thanks so much.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: image mixer 3 for Canon FS 100*

Hi Joannakat - welcome to the Photographer's corner...

If it is the user manual for the FS10/FS11 or FS100, it is on that link I provided...

Look at the 4th item in the Guides & Manuals section:
fs10_Fs11_fs100-manual.pdf

Regards :wave:


----------



## joannakat

*Re: image mixer 3 for Canon FS 100*

Thanks DonaldG, I WISH it was that UG! It's the Pixela ImageMixer UG that we need (ImageMixeXXsavedr.pdf).

Or even better, an alternate software that is compatible with the Canon FS100. Something that can enable transfer of video from flash memory to PC, and has wonderful editing capabilities as well, AND doesn't cause the video to lose quality.

What I really don't understand is why Canon is willing to bundle software from a company that can't even provide a tested, working PDF! I went to the Pixela site, and they don't offer downloads of their UG, but the most astonishing thing is that they don't have ANY customer service at all! Not even a "contact us" button!

Anyway, shere should I post this question? Being new to the TSF, I don't really know. 

Thanks muchly!


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: image mixer 3 for Canon FS 100*

Hello again Joanakat

OK, I was not aware that itwas a Pixela item you needed.

I did go to the Pixela website. The only thing I can think of is to download the manual of the software associated with a different manufactures camera (EG: Sony) The software operation should be basically the same ...? For example, I found this page on the Pixela site here - If you scroll to the bottom of that page, there are UGs which might help in using the software (Working on the basis that once the movie is in the computer, editing etc will be covered....

I note where you are. I have found some Pixela telephone numbers for Europe but not specifically for your country.
Europe: (UK, Germany, France & Spain) +800-1532 4865 (international toll free number)

Other Countries in Europe +44 1489 564 764

It might be worth while trying the first number and see if they can help...

I see that you have discovered our other multimedia forum and getting assistance there too. As it can cause problems with duplicated efforts, we advise that it is not wise to have more than one thread running on the same subject. 

I will mark this thread as resolved.

Cheers :wave:
regards


----------



## joannakat

Found saftware guide workaround--open the guide and print it. It prints without problem. 

Sorry about the multiple posts--I was thinking that there may be some people who don't venture into other forums, but may have answers. As for all the Pixela recommendations above, tried them all before looking for additional help. I think I spent two days trying via customer service both for Pixela and Canon. Thank you for your recommendations though. I surely do appreciate the effort.


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for the feed-back.

Glad that you have resolved the issue. By posting your solution here anyone with the same problem knows the workaround. Brilliant. Thanks

I was going to suggest that you closed down on this thread and enquired at the multimedia forum, so no problems...:wave:

Shabat shalom :smile:


----------

